# Weed ID help



## Sford13 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a weed problem. Sorry no pictures and they die off in the winter so are not there to take pictures of. Best way to describe the leaf is that it looks similar to marijauna leaf but not as deeply toothed. The thing is prickly and sticky in a velcro grab and hold on type of way. It is very invasive and is hard to kill off and is a vine. Have a couple of different areas of it and it literally chokes out what ever is growing where it decides to grow. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

sounds like Cleavers, Galium aparine 
or Virginia Creeper, Parthenocissus quinquefolia (more like an ivy, not as prickly)
could be several others, too

is it woody, or green?
does it climb, or grow across the ground?
are the stems prickly, or just the leaves? 
is it fuzzy, or thorny?

It's difficult to even guess without a pic, or a description of how the leaf attaches to the stem.


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Japanese hops is a wild vine in the hemp family. Could be wild or burcucumber, too. Have you noticed any fruit with this vine? Both can be found in the eastern states.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Does it look like this? If so it is cleavers.



















.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

do you get rid of these cleavers? They are taking over my strawberry bed. not to hijack this thread.


----------



## Sford13 (Mar 24, 2012)

I do have some cleavers aka bedstraw but that is not my problem weed. The problem weed I have is the Japanese Hops. Thanks Annie.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

dunroven said:


> do you get rid of these cleavers? They are taking over my strawberry bed. not to hijack this thread.


Feed it to goats; they love it. But unless you pick it for them, there go your strawberries, too.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Cleavers are another 'springtime only' plant.
A lot of the 'weeds' that are around in the spring are very short lived.

If you just leave them alone, they will die when it gets too warm.

It is the summertime weeds that are monsters.
Oh.. thye are awful.
Sedge, wild asters and DOCK! Death to DOCK.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I still can't understand why folks actually plant jimson weed and call it a flower... AKA datura!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh.. and cleavers are pretty tasty too.


----------

